# Anyone from Belgian or Dutch Limburg around here?



## Robbert Raets (Jan 29, 2003)

Moet dit echt in het Engels? 

I've seen one or two people from the Netherlands and Belgium on the boards, any of them live near Maastricht or Sittard?


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2003)

Er zijn er veel meer dan dat.  Ik kan trouwens niet, woon in Amsterdam.  Trouwens, ik ben een junkie die heel veel lijm snuift, dus je zou me waarschijnlijk niet in een spel willen hebben .

Doei.


----------



## Roscoe The Blade (Feb 3, 2003)

Ik ben uit het Leuvense (België dus).  Da's toch al iets dichterbij


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Feb 4, 2003)

Uit België, maar Franstalig.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 5, 2003)

Ah, Namen. Daar ben ik wel 'ns geweest. Mooie stad. Uw Nederlands is overigens beter dan mijn Frans....


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Feb 5, 2003)

Don't bet on that.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 7, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## Myrddyn (Apr 17, 2003)

Gent is ook een beetje te ver...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 20, 2004)

Ik studeer nu in Utrecht.


----------

